# GPS App for Android



## bubbafowler (Jun 21, 2013)

What is the best GPS/ satalite imaging App ya'll have found or used??


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jun 21, 2013)

For the memory used, the google terrain feature that came on my Motorola Atrix is hard to beat.  It is a 3D terrain feature and is accurate.  It has gotten me out of some very hairy situations in the mountains and once virtually saved my life.  It is an excellent phone.  I don't even carry my GPS. Also, in terms of satellite imaging, bing is hard to beat.  You can zoom in SUPER close to see details.  I use both of these extensively while doing my digital scouting.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 21, 2013)

back country navigator hands down.  works as good or better than any handheld GPS that I've ever tried.  I now have saved waypoints all over the midwest.  massive amount of features that I am still learning.

heck last year in the huge country of nebraska I went straight to a stand in the dark without orange or brighteyes.  across about a mile of cedar hills!  I cant even find the bathroom in the dark!

Also allows me to do a screen shot so I can show the LFTT followers exactly where I am sitting at that moment

well worth the few bucks charged on Playstore.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 21, 2013)

for instance, the south CRP stand is where I was the morning I killed my beast back in december.  this was posted on the LFTT thread a few minutes before I killed him





and here is a look at a few other standsites


----------



## Bucky T (Jun 21, 2013)

Back country Navigator


----------



## IIICrkRepr (Jun 21, 2013)

Bucky T said:


> Back country Navigator



X3. You can download the maps at full resolution before heading out into the woods. This way the phone will not be using your cell signal to locate/reload the map in the field every time you move. When you are out of cell service, the GPS antenna always works and pinpoints your locations perfectly.


----------



## Bucky T (Jun 21, 2013)

IIICrkRepr said:


> X3. You can download the maps at full resolution before heading out into the woods. This way the phone will not be using your cell signal to locate/reload the map in the field every time you move. When you are out of cell service, the GPS antenna always works and pinpoints your locations perfectly.



Ditto.

Best $8-$9 I've spent in a long time!


----------



## gsppurist (Oct 9, 2013)

Does it measure distance walked and what other features does it have?  Is it a one time fee or yearly charge?


----------



## Bkeepr (Oct 9, 2013)

GPS antenna?  I tried Backcountry Navigator on my phone but it only worked when I had a cell signal.  I have an HTC One android phone.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 9, 2013)

gsppurist said:


> Does it measure distance walked and what other features does it have?  Is it a one time fee or yearly charge?



one time fee and yes you can measure distance and tracks etc.



Bkeepr said:


> GPS antenna?  I tried Backcountry Navigator on my phone but it only worked when I had a cell signal.  I have an HTC One android phone.



although I am having trouble with it loading maps today, I almost never have a signal and never have a good one but the maps still load.


----------



## frdstang90 (Oct 10, 2013)

Which maps do you like best on back country navigator?


----------

